# Arboreal and terrestrial list



## Avicularia Man (Jan 15, 2010)

Can somebody please post a list for me. I am wanting to know which family of T's are arboreal and which are terrestrial. I already know the Avicularia and Poecilotheria are arboreal, but what other genus out there are also arboreal? I also know that Aphonopelma, Brachypelma, and Grammostola are terrestrail, but what other genus are terrestrial?



*Arboreal:*
Avicularia
Cyriopagopus
Encyocratella
Heteroscodra
Iridopelma
Lampropelma
Pachistopelma
Phormingochilus
Poecilotheria
Psalmopoeus
Stromatopelma
Tapinauchenius

*Terrestrial:*
Acanthoscurria
Aphonopelma
Augacephalus
Bonnetina
Brachypelma
Ceratogyrus
Chilobrachys
Chromatopelma
Citharischius
Cyclosternum
Cyriocosmus
Cyrtopholis
Ephebopus (semi arboreal)
Euathlus
Eupalaestrus
Grammostola
Haplopelma
Hysterocrates
lasiodora
Megaphobema
Monocentropus
Nhandu
Orphnaecus
Pamphobeteus
Paraphysa
Phormictopus
Pterinochilus (semi arboreal)
Theraphosa
Thrixopelma
Xenesthis

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 15, 2010)

Taps and Psalmo are also arboreal.


----------



## curiousme (Jan 15, 2010)

The Nhandu genus is terrestrial..........


----------



## Spunky (Jan 15, 2010)

Iridopelma - arboreal
Pamphos - terrestrial
lasiodora - terrestrial
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens - terrestrial
Eupalaestrus - terrestrial


----------



## Avicularia Man (Jan 15, 2010)

I will just keep updating my original post when you guys list a name and if it is terrestrial or arboreal.


----------



## curiousme (Jan 15, 2010)

Avicularia Man said:


> I will just keep updating my original post when you guys list a name and if it is terrestrial or arboreal.


There will be a point where you cannot edit your original post.  i don't know if it is based on time, or posts done after; but you can not indefinitely change your post.  FYI


----------



## Zoltan (Jan 15, 2010)

_Avicularia, Cyriopagopus, Encyocratella, Iridopelma, Heteroscodra, Lampropelma, Pachistopelma, Phormingochilus, Poecilotheria, Psalmopoeus, Stromatopelma, Tapinauchenius_ are all arboreal.

Members of the genus _Ephebopus_ may exhibit arboreal behaviour in various life-stages.

According to a recent article, _Cyriocosmus ritae_ may lead an arboreal lifestyle.

I know squat about Selenocosmiinae. The list is not complete, feel free to add.


----------



## Avicularia Man (Jan 15, 2010)

curiousme said:


> There will be a point where you cannot edit your original post.  i don't know if it is based on time, or posts done after; but you can not indefinitely change your post.  FYI


It is based on time, and yeah I know. But thanks for telling me anyways


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 15, 2010)

curiousme said:


> There will be a point where you cannot edit your original post.  i don't know if it is based on time, or posts done after; but you can not indefinitely change your post.  FYI


24 hours after the post was made.


----------



## Spunky (Jan 15, 2010)

Acanthoscurria - terrestrial
Phormictopus - terrestrial
Chilobrachys - terrestrial
Cyclosternum - terrestrial
Cyriocosmus - terrestrial
Cyrtopholis - terrestrial
Ephebopus - terrestrial with some arboreal tendencies
Megaphobema - terrestrial
Monocentropus - terrestrial
Pterinochilus - terrestrial/arboreal
Stromatopelma - arboreal
Thrixopelma - terrestrial
Xenesthis - terrestrial

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ms.X (Jan 15, 2010)

_Haplopelma_, _Pterinochilus_, _Ceratogyrus_, _Ephebopus_,  _Theraphosa_, _Cyclosternum_, _Phormictopus_, _Megaphobema_, _Augacephalus_, _Acanthoscurria_, _Citharischius_, _Hysterocrates_, and _Thrixopelma_ are terrestrial.  I see that Spunky beat me to a few of these.


----------



## Zoltan (Jan 15, 2010)

Spunky said:


> Pterinochilus - terrestrial/arboreal


I'd rather say that _P. murinus_ is good at adapting to different conditions, but I wouldn't, in any case, call them arboreal, and most definitely not the genus _Pterinochilus_ as a whole.


----------



## Spunky (Jan 15, 2010)

Bonnetina - terrestrial
Euathlus - terrestrial

Here's a list from KTBG's website http://www.kenthebugguy.com/SpeciesByGenus.php that may not be complete, but may be better than all of us just randomly posting terrestrial or arboreal. Most of the Genus' on this list are not in the hobby, but a little bit of internet searching can clear out the most uncommon and answer most of the question that you have.


----------



## Spunky (Jan 15, 2010)

Zoltan said:


> I'd rather say that _P. murinus_ is good at adapting to different conditions, but I wouldn't, in any case, call them arboreal, and most definitely not the genus _Pterinochilus_ as a whole.


Agreed, I have about 10 or 12 and roughly half of them exibit arboreal behavior and the other half terrestrial behavior. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Zoltan (Jan 15, 2010)

I, for one, wasn't randomly posting, if you notice they are even in alphabetical order.  Since there are obviously less arboreal than terrestrial genera known, I figured it would easier to just list the arboreals.


----------



## jebbewocky (Jan 15, 2010)

This thread will be good for my T database.
Also--I'm going with five classes of T--arboreal, semi-arboreal, terrestrial, fossorial, and OBT.


----------



## Avicularia Man (Jan 15, 2010)

Spunky said:


> Bonnetina - terrestrial
> Euathlus - terrestrial
> 
> Here's a list from KTBG's website http://www.kenthebugguy.com/SpeciesByGenus.php that may not be complete, but may be better than all of us just randomly posting terrestrial or arboreal. Most of the Genus' on this list are not in the hobby, but a little bit of internet searching can clear out the most uncommon and answer most of the question that you have.


Thanks for the link, but it doesn't help. It doesn't tell me what is arboreal and what is terrestrial. If I just wanted a list of all the names, I would use this http://www.exoticfauna.com/tarantulabibliography/index.html.


----------



## Avicularia Man (Jan 15, 2010)

Zoltan said:


> I, for one, wasn't randomly posting, if you notice they are even in alphabetical order.  Since there are obviously less arboreal than terrestrial genera known, I figured it would easier to just list the arboreals.


Yea I noticed the alphabetical order and thanks for that.



P.S. I will check back on this thread before my edit option is locked and update it with whatever else we haven't got listed yet. Thanks all that helped.


----------



## Redneck (Jan 15, 2010)

I cant say I can add much to this list... But dont forget about Paraphysa... It is terrestrial..


----------



## Avicularia Man (Jan 15, 2010)

Redneck said:


> I cant say I can add much to this list... But dont forget about Paraphysa... It is terrestrial..


Thanks and it is added.


----------



## Zoltan (Jan 16, 2010)

I forgot... Cédrik Grenier has found _Heterothele gabonensis_ as high as 4 metres on Uapaca trees.


----------



## robertcarst (Jan 16, 2010)

jebbewocky said:


> ...and OBT.


  nice one


Aren't Thrixopelma arboreal? I asked the same question a while back and people told me they are arboreal... :?


----------



## Kamikaze (Jan 16, 2010)

Orphnaecus are terrestrials


----------



## JungleCage (Jan 17, 2010)

i would definitely make another category for semi-arboreal. for the genus's Pterinochilus, Lampropelma, Psalmopoeus, and Heteroscodra. Im sure thiers others that are semi-arboreal too.


----------



## Zoltan (Jan 17, 2010)

JungleCage said:


> i would definitely make another category for semi-arboreal. for the genus's Pterinochilus, Lampropelma, Psalmopoeus, and Heteroscodra. Im sure thiers others that are semi-arboreal too.


Why are these genera "semi-arboreal"?

I'd like to disagree with you.

_Pterinochilus chordatus_ – a fossorial species living in grassland habitats.
_Pterinochilus lugardi_ – behaviour in their natural habitat is unknown, but in captivity they make silk-lined burrows.
_Pterinochilus murinus_ – makes retreats under stones, logs and houses(!). Can also live arboreally in hollow tree branches. Mostly exploits existing cavities, doesn't make burrows. I prefer not to label _P. murinus_ as anything but as a spider showing high adaptibility. I also recommend Cedrik's post on the T-store forum: http://www.the-t-store.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=14343&view=findpost&p=94651
The information about the _Pterinochilus_ species is from Richard Gallon's 2002 revision, downloadable from the BTS forum downloads section here.

_Lampropelma_ species live arboreally in their natural habitat, read more on AsianArboreals.

According to Philip Charpentier, _Heteroscodra maculata_ is entirely arboreal, found on palm trees. You can download his article from 1992 here.


----------

